# spanish for newbies



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

hola
i am hoping to learn as much spanish as possible before i go to spain, ive bought a cd and couple of books but i would love to learn from you guys too.
ive just started a few days ago and...OH MY GOSH ITS HARD!!!!! lol

if any of you would like to share your knowledge and post words, sayings, numbers, days of the week etc ( with pronunciations because that is a nightmare !!!) it would be amazing. im probably one of many future spanish expats that would really appreciate your help.

keep it simple... ..im a slow learner lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

keyser said:


> hola
> i am hoping to learn as much spanish as possible before i go to spain, ive bought a cd and couple of books but i would love to learn from you guys too.
> ive just started a few days ago and...OH MY GOSH ITS HARD!!!!! lol
> 
> ...


Do you have the option to take classes? I honestly don't think there is any substitute for going to classes / learning in a group. You can probably only learn so much from a book or CD, though I may be biased because I learnt Spanish at university and so its the approach I know 

Do you maybe have any way of exchanging conversation with a native speaker? When I lived in Germany (although I never actually did this myself) this was a common (and pretty effective and free) way of learning another language i.e. you meet up with someone (normally in a public place) that wants to learn your language and whose language you want to learn. You spend say half an hour speaking their language and vice versa. It helps if you already have basic conversation but the key is to find something that works for both of you.

As for pronunciation, one of the good things about Spanish is that it's almost entirely pronounced as it's written. 

I found this website which is run by a brit who moved to Madrid (there is a link to his blog on the same page). I can't vouch for the material as I've never used it, but some of the free stuff may help and there is paid for material also:

Google: NotesinSpanish (I can't post the URL as I'm still a newbie to the forum). Check out the main page and the blog. 

If nothing else there are some useful tips on how to pick up the language.

And if you have any doubts/questions - I'm sure people here will be happy to help. Is there anything particular you're having problems with right now?


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

thats a brilliant idea, i will have to go onto the dubai forum and ask if there are any spanish expats here.
i guess my biggest problem is, i have never learnt another language ( french at school, and i was really bad at it!! lol) some people have a 'flair' for languages and i clearly dont .
i would like to learn it from the foundations up rather than just learning useful phrases so i have a good understanding rather than the tourist way of ' which way to the beach' !!
i will take your advice and look into joining a class...if they have such a thing here!
thank you so much for your reply


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

I found a superb beginners programme which my Fiancee used, if you google Coffee Break Spanish - it's free or you can pay for extra learning resources.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

keyser said:


> hola
> i am hoping to learn as much spanish as possible before i go to spain, ive bought a cd and couple of books but i would love to learn from you guys too.
> ive just started a few days ago and...OH MY GOSH ITS HARD!!!!! lol
> 
> ...


try having a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46694-spanish-sentence-day.html

you could maybe put a new sentence of your own on every day & those of us who speak Spanish could help you


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks so much i will try them both


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The best way to learn is to be surrounded by it! Listen to people chatting in Spanish! Then have a few lessons to get the grammar and the correct way of speaking and it kinda falls into place........... so they tell me! I've been here for three years and I'm hopeless lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

PokAlice said:


> I found this website which is run by a brit who moved to Madrid (there is a link to his blog on the same page). I can't vouch for the material as I've never used it, but some of the free stuff may help and there is paid for material also:
> 
> Google: NotesinSpanish (I can't post the URL as I'm still a newbie to the forum). Check out the main page and the blog.


Keyser the NotesinSpanish mentioned by PokAlice is run by Ben (Brit) and Marina (spanish). It is an interesting approach and the podcasts offered by Ben and Marina are IMHO excellent.

They used to offer a forum but decided to terminate it. A few of us continue with a replacement that is at the moment a little quiet but has some good stuff (I'll send the url). We also run an online chat group with now about 40 spanish and 40 English speakers. Once your spanish is off first base you should consider that.

It is tough but very rewarding so stick at it and all the best


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Mi Vida Loca is pretty good on the BBC site as well - although not sure if you can access it in Dubai?? Type it in the search box on the BBC website.
The video is a little bit creepy but it's great for listening to the language...


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> The best way to learn is to be surrounded by it! Listen to people chatting in Spanish! Then have a few lessons to get the grammar and the correct way of speaking and it kinda falls into place........... so they tell me! I've been here for three years and I'm hopeless lol!
> 
> Jo xxx


its a bit tricky right now as im still living in the 'sandpit' but as soon as i get there i will be stalking spanish people on a regular basis lol


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

nigele2 said:


> Keyser the NotesinSpanish mentioned by PokAlice is run by Ben (Brit) and Marina (spanish). It is an interesting approach and the podcasts offered by Ben and Marina are IMHO excellent.
> 
> They used to offer a forum but decided to terminate it. A few of us continue with a replacement that is at the moment a little quiet but has some good stuff (I'll send the url). We also run an online chat group with now about 40 spanish and 40 English speakers. Once your spanish is off first base you should consider that.
> 
> It is tough but very rewarding so stick at it and all the best


i just had a quick look on the notesin spanish, it looks wicked! thx


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

fourgotospain said:


> Mi Vida Loca is pretty good on the BBC site as well - although not sure if you can access it in Dubai?? Type it in the search box on the BBC website.
> The video is a little bit creepy but it's great for listening to the language...


oooo creepy videos, my favourite kind lol
thx , i will check it out


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Learning Spanish*

Not trying to overwhelm you, but here are links to many "learning Spanish" threads on the forum. Some have already been mentioned. Maybe if they're all together in one place it'll be easier for someone to do a search and find all the great advice that has been offered. Most of it is aimed at beginners, but not all, and the last thread in particular is interesting for people who've been learning for a while.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/71572-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59858-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/41880-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/31984-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...7575-any-recomendations-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/15619-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46571-castellano-fatigue.html


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

thx pesky


----------

